# Hub ou Station d'accueil pour MAB M1



## AurelienLucie (4 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un HUB ou station d'accueil pour mon MAcBook Air M1 que mon employeur m'a acheté pour le télétravail et le travail de bureau.

J'aimerai que cet adaptateur ait au moins : 


un port VGA pour brancher mon écran
un port RJ45 pour brancher un cable réseau
un port HDMI
et au moins un port USB/Thunderbolt

Je ne sais pas si cela existe


----------



## AurelienLucie (4 Mars 2021)

Que pensez-vous de ce modèle : 


			https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07K3BQFL4/ref=olp_aod_redir#aod


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2021)

AurelienLucie a dit:


> Que pensez-vous de ce modèle :
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07K3BQFL4/ref=olp_aod_redir#aod


J'ai l'impression que ce hub tire son alimentation électrique d'un port USB branché sur le MBA. Donc je déconseillerais…
Je te conseille de choisir un hub avec sa propre alimentation électrique et d'un fabricant connu (par ex. OWC).


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2021)

Pour info : https://www.presse-citron.net/certains-docks-usb-c-peuvent-endommager-votre-macbook/


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pour info : https://www.presse-citron.net/certains-docks-usb-c-peuvent-endommager-votre-macbook/


Vi.
Donc toujours choisir de matériel de qualité chez des revendeurs reconnus.


----------



## AurelienLucie (4 Mars 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses. 

Mais quel modèle vous me conseilleriez ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2021)

AurelienLucie a dit:


> Mais quel modèle vous me conseilleriez ?


As tu été voir chez OWC ?


----------



## AurelienLucie (4 Mars 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu été voir chez OWC ?


Oui j'y suis allé mais c'est une entreprise américaine et en fait c'est mon employeur (établissement  public) qui me paye l'adaptateur donc ca serait mieux sur un site français qui accepte de travailler avec un établissement public.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2021)

AurelienLucie a dit:


> Oui j'y suis allé mais c'est une entreprise américaine et en fait c'est mon employeur (établissement  public) qui me paye l'adaptateur donc ca serait mieux sur un site français qui accepte de travailler avec un établissement public.


OK, alors regarde chez MacWay (société française) qui vend aussi le matériel OWC.


----------



## maxou56 (4 Mars 2021)

AurelienLucie a dit:


> et au moins un port USB/Thunderbolt


Bonsoir,
Pour que tu es un ou plusieurs port Thunderbolt. Il faut obligatoirement un dock Thunderbolt 3 ou 4.
Si c'est un Hub USB-C, le, les ports USB-C seront uniquement USB.


----------



## AurelienLucie (5 Mars 2021)

D'accord Maxou et Sly 

Que pensez vous de ce modèle : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08BF79JQ8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

et je viens de tomber sur cet article, qu'en pensez vous ? 








						Satechi : un hub USB-C à 9 ports et deux câbles
					

Satechi complète sa gamme de gros hubs USB-C pour Mac et iPad avec l'adaptateur On-the-Go Multiport comprenant le ban et l'arrière-ban des prises nécessaires à un usage alternant mobilité et sédentarité. Ce pavé rectangulaire est entouré de neuf ports : un HDMI (4K en 60 Hz), un VGA (1080p...




					www.macg.co


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mars 2021)

AurelienLucie a dit:


> Que pensez vous de ce modèle : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08BF79JQ8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Regarde ces hubs et regarde leurs prix :









						Razer sort un dock Thunderbolt 4 RGB
					

Razer commercialise son premier hub externe, le Dock Chroma Thunderbolt 4. Compatible PC et Mac, la station comprend un lecteur de carte SD UHS-II, un port Ethernet Gigabit, trois ports USB-A 3.2 Gen2 (jusqu'à 10 Gbit/s), une entrée/sortie audio et quatre ports Thunderbolt 4 (jusqu'à 40 Gbit/s)...




					www.macg.co
				












						OWC Thunderbolt 4 Hub is a must-buy for M1 Apple Mac computers [Review]
					

When Apple revealed its own ARM-based M1 processor, it changed everything. You see, Apple Silicon performance didn't just meet consumer expectations, it exceeded it by far. Yes, the M1 processor is a magic-like chip that is shockingly capable while sipping electricity -- battery life on M1...




					betanews.com
				












						Un premier hub (et un câble) Thunderbolt 4 et USB 4 chez CalDigit
					

Pionnier des docks USB C et Thunderbolt 3, CalDigit lance son première modèle compatible Thunderbolt 4 et USB 4.  Reprenant le design des modèles…




					www.mac4ever.com
				





C'est le prix à payer si tu veux avoir au moins 2 ports TB3 sur le hub.


----------



## AurelienLucie (5 Mars 2021)

Merci Sly, et la nuance entre Port TB3 et USB ?

Aucun de tes modèles n'a de port VGA


----------



## michael75 (9 Mars 2021)

Un petit comparatif ici si ca peut aider à trouver d'autres pistes : 








						Best Thunderbolt 3 docks for your new Mac with the M1 processor | AppleInsider
					

Apple announced a series of new Macs running Apple Silicon, but they have limited ports. AppleInsider has gathered the best Thunderbolt 3 docks to pair with your new Mac.




					appleinsider.com


----------



## zirko (9 Mars 2021)

Alors bien sur ce n'est que mon humble avis mais perso j'utilise ce modèle Aukey sur mon Macbook Pro M1 et j'en suis très content.
Il est alimenté en usb-c par le chargeur de mon Mac et il recharge en même temps mon mac. Je m'en sers tous les jours en télétravail branché en HDMI, en charge avec utilisation de 1 ou 2 prises USB.

Mais les modèles indiqués au dessus par les experte sont surement plus qualitatif mais plus cher.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mars 2021)

AurelienLucie a dit:


> Merci Sly, et la nuance entre Port TB3 et USB ?


Technologies différentes. Le TB3 est plus rapide que l'USB3, mais il existe (trop) plusieurs types d'USB3 : les gen1, les gen2 et encore des sous cas   
Le TB3 peut être chainé avec d'autres TB3.


----------



## michael75 (14 Mars 2021)

Peut-être relire cet article qui explique en détail :








						Thunderbolt 3, USB-C, USB 3.1 : ce qu'il faut savoir
					

La connectique informatique est en plein bouleversement. Quelques mois après les balbutiements de l'USB-C et de l'USB 3.1, Intel a dévoilé le Thunderbolt 3... qui utilise le connecteur USB-C et englobe l'USB 3.1. C'est déjà confus ? Ce n'est que le début. On fait le point sur ces technologies...




					www.macg.co
				




L'article date de 2015, on est désormais à l'usb4 avec une volonté de simplification, réussie ou pas on verra


----------

